# Reliable wireless/bluetooth thermometer with logging app



## airofu (Oct 8, 2020)

Just wondering which is a good wireless/bluetooth thermometer but also come with an app that does logging/alerts/phone does not need to be left on? Seen a few of the cheaper bluetooth thermometers that only send a signal to your phone app while the phone is on, hoping to find something that constantly logs or alerts even if the phone goes into standby?


----------



## BB-que (Oct 8, 2020)

Check out inkbird ‘s products.  Quality probes - don’t think standby is an issue.


----------



## bill1 (Oct 9, 2020)

There are inexpensive data loggers that record data to internal memory and feature a USB port for retrieving the Temp-vs-time data later, but they tend to come with just room-temp probes, not oven-temperature probes capable of higher temps.   
Maybe a work-around for the bluetooth thermometers you have is to have your phone bluetooth transmit a music playlist to a BT speaker while you're periodically receiving BBQ data via a different BT device?  That might keep the phone "awake".  
Also, in the phone's Display settings, I think you can set it to stay alive for 30 minutes and even forever?  I'd think if the display is kept on, the phone itself won't go asleep.  
You might want to keep your phone actively charging through all of this since all of this is a major battery drain.


----------



## airofu (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks will look into the inkbird one. I think the issues tend to come from how the app is programmed/bluetooth on smartphones isn't always the most realiable especially when phones go into standby.


----------



## airofu (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks like the Inkbird IBBQ-4T wifi thermometer might be the one, decent price and seems to use your home wifi instead of bluetooth with a logging app. Reviews seem decent also.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 9, 2020)

Inkbird Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS.
Offer  15%  CODE will save you $7.80 ：9ONQ8N6K


----------



## airofu (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks! Will that work for Amazon AU?


----------



## CheapSmoker (Oct 9, 2020)

I was definately looking for a wireless one as well. I was looking at the thermoworks one but it is expensive. I will look into that ink bird as well. The thermoworks one I think is called signals


----------



## CheapSmoker (Oct 9, 2020)

airofu said:


> Looks like the Inkbird IBBQ-4T wifi thermometer might be the one, decent price and seems to use your home wifi instead of bluetooth with a logging app. Reviews seem decent also.


Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 9, 2020)

Inkbird wifi model bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T. 
15%CODE will save you $15:  PDZCXZ8P


----------



## CheapSmoker (Oct 9, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Inkbird wifi model bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T.
> 15%CODE will save you $15:  PDZCXZ8P


I might give that a try for that price. Thanks 

 Inkbirdbbq


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 9, 2020)

CheapSmoker said:


> I might give that a try for that price. Thanks
> 
> Inkbirdbbq



You'll like that thermometer


----------



## CheapSmoker (Oct 9, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> You'll like that thermometer


I just ordered it with that discount actually. Amazon FTW coming today lol same day delivery rocks


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 9, 2020)

Congrats test it but I'd bet it will be real close to correct temps.
We never get same day heck even with prime it's taking a week or so on about every order


----------



## CheapSmoker (Oct 9, 2020)

We have like 6 amazon warehouses within 30minutes here I feel like. 2 brand new ones going up within 20 minutes of each other


----------



## smokinsullivan (Nov 12, 2020)

airofu said:


> Just wondering which is a good wireless/bluetooth thermometer but also come with an app that does logging/alerts/phone does not need to be left on? Seen a few of the cheaper bluetooth thermometers that only send a signal to your phone app while the phone is on, hoping to find something that constantly logs or alerts even if the phone goes into standby?


 I'm digging my Meater thermometer, I don't have the long range version but the bluetooth still gets through my Green Egg and about 20ft inside the house. Also enables you to share the cook in real time which is fun to do with my competition team: https://amzn.to/3njpsQ9


----------

